# D sabotages weight loss - AGAIN!!!*



## Dory (May 14, 2013)

*well, ok, only partially....but still!

On SW diet and got a bit to go yet. was 2lbs away from club 10 and 1 1/2stone award last week.  Went to Animas sports weekend this weekend - cue lots of exercise which, rather fantastically, didn't really affect bG readings but led to lots of hunger and carb-loading as a result.

That in itself doesn't really help a weight loss, but, the evil sadistic thing that it is, D decided to make an appearance yesterday of all days by throwing THREE hypos on me during the day - the last one of which saw me in a tube station and needing to buy 2 bars' worth of caramel sweets (tipping over of the syn allowance?  Taking a giant flying leap more like) - VERY unusual as it's usually the day after I exercise that I'm insulin sensitive, not TWO days after!!!

Cue me getting on the scales tonight with a 'lovely' 2lb gain..... GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


(phew, i feel better for that rant)


----------



## AJLang (May 14, 2013)

Enjoy the rant. It is so very, very, very annoying when hypos sabotage diets. I feel your rant


----------



## Dory (May 14, 2013)

thanks AJ!!!


----------

